# DD - Contract Violations



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Had my first one early in the month. I calc it was 105 deliveries so, so it should be rolling off. And I was late, PandaExpress screwed me. Lesson learned - unassigned if going to get to restuarant > 5 min past eta time. Note: I still delivered to customer on time. Which was in my rebuttal.

2nd I got earlier this week. Disputed as the food was delivered and to the address I was given. I think this was a pure algorithm slap. Something happened while doing my complete order steps and it ended up just closing our something. Either phone lagged, I fat figured something (shrug). The slap came very fast.

And I'm wondering now, because DD says "our team will review and your comments" ..... but I've never heard from them in either case. So thinking it's just pure algorithm.

Anyone gotten slapped further? Suspended? Deactivated?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Panda Express is an insta-decline for me. The line gets way too long.

Always blacklist restaurants that slow you down. You're a driver, not a waiter.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Panda Express is an insta-decline for me. The line gets way too long.
> 
> Always blacklist restaurants that slow you down. You're a driver, not a waiter.


How do you blacklist restaurants on the apps?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Panda Express is an insta-decline for me. The line gets way too long.


The problem with Panda isn't the long lines, the problem is the customers get priority over the drivers, which is why I refuse Panda orders unless the payout is high or business is very slow.

Pretty much every time I've been in Panda customers who arrived AFTER the drivers get their food BEFORE the drivers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> How do you blacklist restaurants on the apps?


You reject all orders going to them.

For instance...here, BJ's pizza is always slow...so I never take their orders anymore. :smiles:



Nats121 said:


> The problem with Panda isn't the long lines, the problem is the customers get priority over the drivers, which is why I refuse Panda orders unless the payout is high or business is very slow.
> 
> Pretty much every time I've been in Panda customers who arrived AFTER the drivers get their food BEFORE the drivers.


Here's a very good example of a restaurant to blacklist.

If ANY restaurant treats you differently than a regular customer by deprioritizing you....LEAVE, BLACKLIST, NEVER RETURN, WRITE A REVIEW AND GIVE THEM A ONE STAR ON GOOGLE/YELP.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't have contract violations listed on my ratings screen. You have a pretty strong acceptance rate. I rarely break 10%. Also 95% on time? DD would be stupid to lose you.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The panda express in my area is pretty decent, haven't had any issues.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Panda Express is an insta-decline for me. The line gets way too long.
> 
> Always blacklist restaurants that slow you down. You're a driver, not a waiter.


Panda here is almost always ready when arrive. This particular visit my order needed something made and the cook was on the shitter.... (sigh)

And drivers wait in line? Perhaps need to wait in drive thru? Here they have their lobbies open. There is 1 Popeyes here that doesn't have the lobby open. It's on every drivers black list. 5+ cars = 20+ min wait.



Timlee252525 said:


> How do you blacklist restaurants on the apps?


Don't except their requests......



Trek Shuffler said:


> I don't have contract violations listed on my ratings screen. You have a pretty strong acceptance rate. I rarely break 10%. Also 95% on time? DD would be stupid to lose you.


I'm not sure how my on time is where it is LOL.... considering I try and cherry pick at least 1 or 2 UberEats an hour going along with my DD runs. UberEats algorithm did send me nasty gram yesterday for "delayed deliveries". But I am pretty careful that when I'm stacking runs it's at restaurant I'm confident will be ready when I arrive. But, sometimes crap happens. Like my original point above.

Might just be the area I deliver in though. Very little traffic problems. Not many apartments. Most restaurants on the ball.

Usually I'm running 20% acceptance. But I've had some rather good luck the last week.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Panda here is almost always ready when arrive. This particular visit my order needed something made and the cook was on the shitter.... (sigh)
> 
> And drivers wait in line? Perhaps need to wait in drive thru? Here they have their lobbies open. There is 1 Popeyes here that doesn't have the lobby open. It's on every drivers black list. 5+ cars = 20+ min wait.
> 
> ...


Panda Express is inconsistent and varies a lot from one to the other.

I have 3 in my area and one of them I will never go to. One always has the order ready and the other is great now because the dining room is closed. If it was open they would ignore me until all customers are taken care of.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Had my first one early in the month. I calc it was 105 deliveries so, so it should be rolling off. And I was late, PandaExpress screwed me. Lesson learned - unassigned if going to get to restuarant > 5 min past eta time. Note: I still delivered to customer on time. Which was in my rebuttal.
> 
> 2nd I got earlier this week. Disputed as the food was delivered and to the address I was given. I think this was a pure algorithm slap. Something happened while doing my complete order steps and it ended up just closing our something. Either phone lagged, I fat figured something (shrug). The slap came very fast.
> 
> ...


4.88 rating is very good. Odd that you would receive a violation.



Timlee252525 said:


> How do you blacklist restaurants on the apps?


You can't. He is saying that he will decline all orders from a particular restaurant. That's blacklisting a restaurant.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Panda express here is good to go.
Walk in say who you are they plate it up. Im out in 2 or less. Ow with a free drink .
For those never delivered Yes i have 2 of those as well.
The food was delivered . What it is scamming . Diner says the food never arrived .
You have to respond to those violations. I know you got the memo on this.
You turn your app on its frozen until you fill all the info in.
Its funny you posted this. I actually started to snap pictures of every delivery when i leave the food on the porch .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Panda Express here is great, at least right now. No dining rooms are open and all regular customers have to go through the drive-thru. 

For delivery orders you go up to the front door, ring the bell and then all of a sudden Lurch opens up the door and hands you a bag of food. It's excellent!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MHR said:


> Panda Express here is great, at least right now. No dining rooms are open and all regular customers have to go through the drive-thru.
> 
> For delivery orders you go up to the front door, ring the bell and then all of a sudden Lurch opens up the door and hands you a bag of food. It's excellent!


Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Panda Express should be renamed to Panda No Habla Ingles.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Panda Express should be renamed to Panda No Habla Ingles.


Panda no comprende.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Panda Express should be renamed to Panda No Habla Ingles.


In my area is nao fala ingles.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have I have 1 violation in april. After several hundred deliveries it still hasn't dropped off.. talked to support they sent me a email about how the rating system works. Nothing about violations...it should be removed


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> I have I have 1 violation in april. After several hundred deliveries it still hasn't dropped off.. talked to support they sent me a email about how the rating system works. Nothing about violations...it should be removed


It is your scarlet letter. It will always be there to remind yourself that you have sinned and you will behave appropriately from now on.

I was wondering if mine would drop off. Guess not. I will wear it as a badge of honor.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> I have I have 1 violation in april. After several hundred deliveries it still hasn't dropped off.. talked to support they sent me a email about how the rating system works. Nothing about violations...it should be removed


Yup, mine hasn't dropped after several hundred deliveries.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

There is a note that says its based off your last 100. so I figured it would drop...I guess reading the numbers wrong I get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> There is a note that says its based off your last 100. so I figured it would drop...I guess reading the numbers wrong I get a slap on the wrist.


Just got another one this week.... which I wrote a very *****y response on. I was a good distance from restuarant when I accepted, but my UberEats was going that way anyway so accepted. Even bee lining there without taking the extra 2 minutes it took to drop the Eats i still wouldn't have made it.

Anyway, I'm now wondering if it's all algorithm anyway even though it says "a member of the review team....." ..... I haven't heard jack from anyone on any of these.

And I'm thinking the "late" threshold probably around 10 minutes in my area from the expected pickup time. And I was still on time according to the estimated drop time given on the acceptance screen.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You reject all orders going to them.
> 
> For instance...here, BJ's pizza is always slow...so I never take their orders anymore. :smiles:
> 
> ...


Yes, restaurants give priority to customers rather than drivers. I will give this restaurant a 1 star negative review on google map. Some restaurants discriminate against our drivers.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

I have three; they don’t go away; I don’t think they review them. It appears it’s just there to scare drivers, and keep in the hole if they need to deactivate you for something else..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Panda express here is good to go.
> Walk in say who you are they plate it up. Im out in 2 or less. Ow with a free drink .
> For those never delivered Yes i have 2 of those as well.
> The food was delivered . What it is scamming . Diner says the food never arrived .
> ...


How often, you you estimate that you _need_ those pix's?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> How often, you you estimate that you _need_ those pix's?


In my area 2 in every 400 . I will get a notice . 
I just snap a pic every single time now .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> In my area 2 in every 400 . I will get a notice .
> I just snap a pic every single time now .


That's one-half of one percent.
Is the time you spend for 400 deliveries worth 2 complaints?

I mean, at some point if I got a complaint like that, I'd just tell the boss that it was delivered just like the 99.5 percent of the last 400 deliveries.
You'd make more money using that time to generate income, no?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That's one-half of one percent.
> Is the time you spend for 400 deliveries worth 2 complaints?
> 
> I mean, at some point if I got a complaint like that, I'd just tell the boss that it was delivered just like the 99.5 percent of the last 400 deliveries.
> You'd make more money using that time to generate income, no?


Its ok it takes me a second to snap the pic. I just click delivered Then snap a pic from my phone . Then knock on the door .


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

My violation


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Just got another one this week.... which I wrote a very @@@@@y response on. I was a good distance from restuarant when I accepted, but my UberEats was going that way anyway so accepted. Even bee lining there without taking the extra 2 minutes it took to drop the Eats i still wouldn't have made it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm now wondering if it's all algorithm anyway even though it says "a member of the review team....." ..... I haven't heard jack from anyone on any of these.
> 
> And I'm thinking the "late" threshold probably around 10 minutes in my area from the expected pickup time. And I was still on time according to the estimated drop time given on the acceptance screen.


It is my understanding, and I could be wrong so take that into consideration, but you are only "extremely late" on DD when a customer goes on the app or calls in and tells them you are late.

When I did DD (I am still active with them but uninstalled the app because their polices are treating me too much like an employee these days with pushing exclusivity on every order) I had a great acceptance rate and always a 100% completion rate but my on time was usually always fluctuating between 55%-60%.

I stopped before the update that included contract violations in the stats. However, I would only get nastygrams on late deliveries when I delivered to customers in lower income areas. Areas I would try and avoid but you know how DD always tries to make you deliver there.

Long story short, we are independent contractors. Do not try and use tactics to rush me and do not use tactics to deter me from app stacking. When you do, I will not use you anymore.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> It is my understanding, and I could be wrong so take that into consideration, but you are only "extremely late" on DD when a customer goes on the app or calls in and tells them you are late.
> 
> When I did DD (I am still active with them but uninstalled the app because their polices are treating me too much like an employee these days with pushing exclusivity on every order) I had a great acceptance rate and always a 100% completion rate but my on time was usually always fluctuating between 55%-60%.
> 
> ...


I distinctly recall DoorDash having deactivated you for "extreme lateness" related to app-stacking.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Update: My analysis concludes the “Extremely Late” contract violations do go away after 100 deliveries. But the “Order Never Arrived” is there to stay.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Bullet Bob said:


> Update: My analysis concludes the "Extremely Late" contract violations do go away after 100 deliveries. But the "Order Never Arrived" is there to stay.


Thanks for the update.


----------

